# lexapro?



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with lexapro?? ANy input would be appreciated!Andrea


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I started Lexapro in august. At the starting I had some side effects(increased sweating/calminess, trouble sleeping, runny nose) but it helped my anxiety and "butterfly" feeling I always had in my stomach. IN august I noticed some improvement in my IBS-D, I had a couple weeks where my stomach was pretty much normal. Unfortunately my IBS-D has returned to how it was before starting the lexapro but my anxiety symptoms are much better so that does help with the IBS a bit(especially with having to leave the house).I've only been on it for 2 months. I go back to see the doctor again in Nov. to see how things are going.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

ive been taking it sparingly for about 6 weeks now. no more than 3 times a week max. however, i noticed last week that suddenly i was having the urge to go out and do more socially. i also am generally much calmer than i used to be which is great. i assume its something due to lexapro even though i dont take it everyday. its sure nice though. lifes been great now


----------

